# Search at 5 mo. old



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok I figured out it is really damn hard to juggle the crappy camera phone, the retrieve object, the insane dog, and 30 mph wind. Also to the right of the tall grass is my rabbit pen full of rabbits (not joking). Why I didn't capture them on film is a mystery. Anyway, it's not perfect but this is just raw footage, no real training. And hey, he's not searching for metal. Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69Pvy6vxCOs


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

since he is one of mine I will be the first one to critique his hunt drive. I know he is only about 5 1/2 months old, but his focus in the hunt (at least in this video) is not good in my opinion. He only had to work for less than a minute to find this pretty easy problem and he got distracted a couple times in that minute. At that age I would like to see him hunt hard for a couple minutes without lifting his head at all (unless he is high air scenting). But yes he is young, yes the wind was whiping like hell, and yes their were rabbits nearby to distract him.
I would like to see him work again in a new location without the crazy wind and with no rabbit cage nearby.
I can see flashes of drive in him, but in this video I would give him a 4 out of 10 for his hunt drive.
But I still think you are sexy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> Ok I figured out it is really damn hard to juggle the crappy camera phone, the retrieve object, the insane dog, and 30 mph wind. Also to the right of the tall grass is my rabbit pen full of rabbits (not joking). Why I didn't capture them on film is a mystery. Anyway, it's not perfect but this is just raw footage, no real training. And hey, he's not searching for metal. Enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69Pvy6vxCOs


OK because he is NOT a female with breeding potential..I can only offer you $2750.00 for the dog...paypal upon PM..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

A real firebreather.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm dizzy and motion sick and I wasn't even moving


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I'm dizzy and motion sick and I wasn't even moving


DUDE stop focsing on the bubbles! and your mind will b e straight..

I am still willing to take a chance at $2750.00...regardless of what Mike says...
even though I will have to sell my car...


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> DUDE stop focsing on the bubbles! and your mind will b e straight..
> 
> I am still willing to take a chance at $2750.00...regardless of what Mike says...
> even though I will have to sell my car...


I think Georgia and that pup are inseparable!


Dude I cannot stop focusing on the bubbles BUBBLES BUBBLES :-&


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I think Georgia and that pup are inseparable!
> 
> 
> Dude I cannot stop focusing on the bubbles BUBBLES BUBBLES :-&


I am well versed in internet porn, if you can deal with anonomity I can help get you past the LAME bubble pics of GEORGIA...ON FACE BOOK...really...i can...


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know man I will see what I can do! LMAO


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

What is the bubble thing ??


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What is the bubble thing ??


I don't know I was horsing around with Joby


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao bubbles! I thought it look pretty good. The wind is a factor. Love to see another outside hunt without the wind. Dekx just started detection training and is going very well. We had to actually cancel the third day because of wind. I like the outside hunts better. There is no extra storage of scent like being inside.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Between all this bubbles talk and the puppy searching for the object in the weeds demo I'm having a hard time taking this seriously. But I will say this, I expected his intensity and focus to be better than it was.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

He is what he is folks. I think he's a neat dog and I'm really not concerned at all. I'm not a cop and I don't do tracking. All of my videos are all in fun. That's why I do this stuff ....fun fun fun. I guess since he sucks ill quit psa and cry....lol....
Thanks for the feedback  and Mike thanks for the compliment


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What is the bubble thing ??


Its just a joke...there's a pic of me on fb covered in bubbles


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont think he sucks at all. I know he is young, and I know his lines often mature late. Trust me, if you like him now, you will love him in a year from now. I was just trying to be very impartial since he is one of my dogs, I often judge my own dogs much harder than other dogs anyway. 
His bitework looks nice from what I have seen when he was a little younger. He looks like a nice confident puppy. He will get much better in the hunt in a few months for sure, especially if you work him some in the hunt. Dont think I was saying he sucks, he doesn't. 
Actually I have not seen one dog from the Arko X Djenna combinations that did not work good.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm just kidding I don't think he sucks. I love this dog.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> He is what he is folks. I think he's a neat dog and I'm really not concerned at all. I'm not a cop and I don't do tracking. All of my videos are all in fun. That's why I do this stuff ....fun fun fun. I guess since he sucks ill quit psa and cry....lol....
> Thanks for the feedback  and Mike thanks for the compliment


Hey Georgia, I've seen what you've done with some of your other dogs so by no means take what I said as a critical comment on what was taking place. I've heard a lot of good things about the dogs produced off the breeding your dog is from but I haven't seen much of them as pups so I didn't know what to expect when I opened your video. Frankly the only real comparison I have, which isn't even close, is my own dog who I have been working with on some scent work. Tonight the object was of wood, something new for her, she searched for it for 12 minutes before she found it. Nothing special, she's a mastiff and my only dog at the moment but it gives me something to do.

As evidenced by most of my posts here no one takes me seriously, and you certainly shouldn't either. I like your puppy and certainly dig the older versions of him that I've seen on line. Clearly you have a good time with him and it will only get better.

No crying ok? \\/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

georgia estes said:


> Its just a joke...there's a pic of me on fb covered in bubbles


As long as they're not snot bubbles that would be sexy :razz:


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

No offence taken. When you post a video you know you're going to hear all kinds of stuff. I just ignore when someone is blatantly trying to be a dick but I welcome constructive criticism.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Georgia, I think what we need to keep in perspective is that for most dog owners they could throw a pipe to be retrieved by their dogs and most dogs are going to look at their handlers with a big "up yours" and wait for a ball.  

Just think of what he is now and imagine him in a year!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So basically most guys are on here responding because they have seen the girl wearing bubbles, and that the dog is going to be a good dog. He looks like a good dog to me, no "FIREBREATHER" by any stretch of the imagination AT THIS POINT, but enough to work with in whatever sport she is doing.

The bubble thing kills me. Transparent M'****ers. HA ! get it ?


----------



## Tom Conroy (Jun 1, 2010)

I like when young dogs are worked so as to fully develop their searchwork. Here is a video of a guy I know with his 5 month old pup. It looks like both dogs are luck to be getting this stimulation.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LznDQazc0Do


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

*3 month old black Mal toy drive*

This is my Mal at 3months have a ton of toy drive and is very smart. He is 6 months now and should be a great dog has alot of potential.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFP3j22QxSc


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

*opps didnt mean to post that here*

sorry i didnt mean to jack your post i was trying to post this by itself. I press the wrong button


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Georgia, I think what we need to keep in perspective is that for most dog owners they could throw a pipe to be retrieved by their dogs and most dogs are going to look at their handlers with a big "up yours" and wait for a ball.
> 
> Just think of what he is now and imagine him in a year!


 
Yes, Mike S is especially picky when it comes to his dogs. That's why he's got good dogs though. I guess in my brain I figure, send dog out to find something with no training...dog finds it... = good. And that's what he did. He never gave up, he did stop and look at the bunnies for a second... (what dog wouldn't??) but he went right back in. I will probably never train his hunt drive seriously but I will post more videos in different locations, just for fun, and to stir up more sh*t... \\/


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Georgia, I think what we need to keep in perspective is that for most dog owners they could throw a pipe to be retrieved by their dogs and most dogs are going to look at their handlers with a big "up yours" and wait for a ball.
> 
> Just think of what he is now and imagine him in a year!


 
Yes, Mike S is especially picky when it comes to his dogs. That's why he's got good dogs though. I guess in my brain I figure, send dog out to find something with no training...dog finds it... = good. And that's what he did. He never gave up, he did stop and look at the bunnies for a second... (what dog wouldn't??) but he went right back in. I will probably never train his hunt drive seriously but I will post more videos in different locations, just for fun, and to stir up more sh*t... \\/


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Who knows Georgia might find an interest in it once you spend a little time at it. Not that it takes a lot of effort but from an observation and study standpoint it's fairly interesting. 

Stupid as it sounds my dog doesn't work for any other reward than food (although I think sometimes she does it as much for the hunt as she does for the food) but working with her has been a little bigger challenge then most would even bother with. I also started her work incorrectly (I think), by that I mean she never saw where the object was hid. Now it's not so much of a big deal but when starting out I'd show her say a quarter, battery, dowel, etc. for the first time and then put her up. I'd put the quarter or whatever she was after somewhere in my garage or back yard and then bring her back out to find it. There's really nothing to lose by messing around like this with her and I figure anything from here (with a different dog for example) will be very likely be easy.

It's really quite interesting to watch them work their searches out.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Georgia, is he limping, looks like he had a little limp going on there, maybe it was just his movement ? he looks good to me , but i dont specilize in this area,, lol


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> Georgia, is he limping, looks like he had a little limp going on there, maybe it was just his movement ? he looks good to me , but i dont specilize in this area,, lol


I don't think he's limping, but he is so rambunctious its possible. He crashes into doors , tables and fences and jumps all over my house with no regard for himself whatsoever. I had him at the vet 4 days ago and they said everything was great. If it gets more noticeable ill take him back and get it looked at.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

It could be dysplasia, you should get him xrayed. Maybe get a total body MRI just to be safe.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It could be dysplasia, you should get him xrayed. Maybe get a total body MRI just to be safe.


Yes it probably is. He probably has terrible hips, a bad back, a huge heart murmor, square elbow joints, 11 missing teeth, and AIDS.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> Its just a joke...there's a pic of me on fb covered in bubbles


I dont have face book could you post the pic with the bubbles.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I dont have face book could you post the pic with the bubbles.


Hey Mike, here's a question for you...

I have a dog that is 2 yrs old now and not being trained for anything specific, just my bud so far.

He's not a large dog, in the mid 70's but on a flat leather can still drag all 180 lbs of my ass basically whevever he wants if he wants to.

I posted once before about having him on a prong which works well, but causes sores on his neck but lessens the problem..for me.

What would you do ??


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Hey Mike, here's a question for you...
> 
> I have a dog that is 2 yrs old now and not being trained for anything specific, just my bud so far.
> 
> ...


Shit if I know  don't move forward till it stops pulling try a pet forum or something.
My wife's friends think I'm banging shit on the side cause my dogs have 0 manners but I'm always off dog training


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Shit if I know  don't move forward till it stops pulling try a pet forum or something.
> My wife's friends think I'm banging shit on the side cause my dogs have 0 manners but I'm always off dog training


You're funny


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Shit if I know  don't move forward till it stops pulling try a pet forum or something.
> My wife's friends think I'm banging shit on the side cause my dogs have 0 manners but I'm always off dog training


Wives friends are great . One of my ex's friends was a divorce lawyer whose ex-fiancee was a cop I worked with and cheated on her eventually dumping her . She helped our relatinship alot . 

Good luck with that .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Wives friends are great . One of my ex's friends was a divorce lawyer whose ex-fiancee was a cop I worked with and cheated on her eventually dumping her . She helped our relatinship alot .
> 
> Good luck with that .


Nah my wife is cool were good


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How many X's do cops typically have ? : )


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How many X's do cops typically have ? : )



Too many and for me 1 is plenty .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> One of my ex's friends was a divorce lawyer whose ex-fiancee was a cop I worked with and cheated on her eventually dumping her .


Geez, I think I've seen that premise on every cop related show on TV :lol:


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

they're always working on their next one


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Geez, I think I've seen that premise on every cop related show on TV :lol:


Yep. Now it's firemen too . " Rescue Me " is a great show and as crazy as it is I've got some real stories that are even better .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> they're always working on their next one


I don't know about working on the next one . Just dumb enough to get a next one . We pretend to be players but in the end we get played . The wrong brain ends up doing the thinking way too often .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Yep. Now it's firemen too . " Rescue Me " is a great show and as crazy as it is I've got some real stories that are even better .


See, that's just not fair.

The equalizer seems to be that you people in those vocations attract more spaz's than the rest of us :razz:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> See, that's just not fair.
> 
> The equalizer seems to be that you people in those vocations attract more spaz's than the rest of us :razz:



That and some of us are spazs too and I'm not sure about fair . In the long run it's never worth it .


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> since he is one of mine I will be the first one to critique his hunt drive. I know he is only about 5 1/2 months old, but his focus in the hunt (at least in this video) is not good in my opinion. He only had to work for less than a minute to find this pretty easy problem and he got distracted a couple times in that minute. At that age I would like to see him hunt hard for a couple minutes without lifting his head at all (unless he is high air scenting). But yes he is young, yes the wind was whiping like hell, and yes their were rabbits nearby to distract him.
> I would like to see him work again in a new location without the crazy wind and with no rabbit cage nearby.
> I can see flashes of drive in him, but in this video I would give him a 4 out of 10 for his hunt drive.
> But I still think you are sexy.


Mr. Suttles tell me what you think about this ball drive in my 6 month old Mal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ymzkeYT8GI


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Gregory James said:


> Mr. Suttles tell me what you think about this ball drive in my 6 month old Mal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ymzkeYT8GI


I am not Mike so I will not comment. But have you ever worked a camera before? :-o I have motion sickness and I wasn't even moving. :-&


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I am not Mike so I will not comment. But have you ever worked a camera before? :-o I have motion sickness and I wasn't even moving. :-&


 Yes i have worked a camera before just hard doing it when you are the only person handling the dog and the camera, comment if you like


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

At least hold the camera the right way up. Do you ever watch your own videos? Best thing is to put it on a tripod, then it's rock steady and pointed the right way. BTW I thought the dog had a good idea of where the toy was, just for whatever reason wouldn't make that final push to go in the tall weeds to get it. I don't know about drive . Some of my dogs would do much better, some worse.


----------

